# Pics of my horse



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What a personality!


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Red Gate Farm said:


> What a personality!


Lol thanks! He loves the camera haha


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Lovely photos!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Handsome dude.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

